# HD locals on DISH



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

The listing of available markets that DISH offers HD lils to is old, not accurate. Can someone from here that knows the correct and up to date listing, please post?

Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> The listing of available markets that DISH offers HD lils to is old, not accurate. Can someone from here that knows the correct and up to date listing, please post?


There is only one true list: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm

It is current. If you want to know what might be coming, you have to check the "Uplink Activity" threads.

People from the D* community need to step up and do something similar to the EKB.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> There is only one true list: http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm
> 
> It is current. If you want to know what might be coming, you have to check the "Uplink Activity" threads.
> 
> People from the D* community need to step up and do something similar to the EKB.


Thanks for the info - but I guess even a question in this thread would prompt you to make another 'anti-D*' post.

BTW, we have this very same info, updated right in the D* threads. Includes even the 4 new markets lit today.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

went to the link harsh posted, but now I have a question - it says Indianapolis was uplinked on 3/8/06 - but it also says removed 11/8/06. What happened? Was the market ever offered to subs?

?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh - I know you (like me) like to offer opinion on roll-out times and things like that, and since I really have little info re: DISH plans, could you kindly explain to me why......

DISH announced plans to launch 5 HD lil markets starting in January of 2006, and 5 more markets per month for the rest of 2006 (that would be a total of 60 by my math).

Seems that the link you gave me to the correct and updated info show that they have a grand total of ONLY 28. What happened, and what is going to happen?

Not good - huh? Is there a problem?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Troll.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I find it amusing that someone accusing bias in a reply to his original post is so obviously biased and apparently trolling for info.

I like Dish, but I don't bash DirecTV. I see no need to do it... but I'm sure I could come up with negatives if I wanted to do that. No point in it though, because it doesn't help me at all.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> went to the link harsh posted, but now I have a question - it says Indianapolis was uplinked on 3/8/06 - but it also says removed 11/8/06. What happened? Was the market ever offered to subs?


It was/is not.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> BTW, we have this very same info, updated right in the D* threads. Includes even the 4 new markets lit today.


I was thinking of something considerably more comprehensive than Newshawk's channel list. EKB includes all sorts of information about the satellites (including projected footprints of all spotbeams) as well as switchgear and links to other cool resources.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I find it amusing that someone accusing bias in a reply to his original post is so obviously biased and apparently trolling for info.
> 
> I like Dish, but I don't bash DirecTV. I see no need to do it... but I'm sure I could come up with negatives if I wanted to do that. No point in it though, because it doesn't help me at all.


No actually looking for info would be more accurate I think. I have absolutely no idea what has been going on with DISH in this area, and asked for an update. Show me where I have bashed E*. I asked if there was a problem - if I knew the answer I wouldn't have asked - maybe its something you would do?


----------



## cosmo_kramer (Mar 20, 2007)

ScoBuck said:


> No actually looking for info would be more accurate I think. I have absolutely no idea what has been going on with DISH in this area, and asked for an update. Show me where I have bashed E*. I asked if there was a problem - if I knew the answer I wouldn't have asked - maybe its something you would do?












You're nothing but a D* fanboy who for some insecure reason has nothing to do but troll in E* threads on various sites asking inane questions:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=93097


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

cosmo_kramer said:


> You're nothing but a D* fanboy who for some insecure reason has nothing to do but troll in E* threads on various sites asking inane questions:
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=93097


Yep - I have made about 8 total posts in a year in a E* thread - guess I troll the E* threads.

If I recall - I first met you while you were trolling in a D* thread. Isn't that true?

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?p=831084#post831084


----------



## cosmo_kramer (Mar 20, 2007)

ScoBuck said:


> Yep - I have made about 8 total posts in a year in a E* thread - guess I troll the E* threads.
> 
> If I recall - I first met you while you were trolling in a D* thread. Isn't that true?
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?p=831084#post831084


Ah yes, I remember it well....

I was checking a thread for a D* friend (yes, we have our differences too) on SatGuys who was at work without internet access and I stumbled upon your claim that _"by mid-summer, the tide of HD will be well on the D* side."_ I'm sorry, but I just couldn't let that remark go without some sort of sarcastic comment.

I just don't understand the need to bash E* at every turn, instead of lauding D*'s present accomplishments and future plans.

This one has to be the best. The OP states he wants to cancel D* and go with FIOS. After repeated attempts to explain why FIOS wouldn't be good for you, WHAM!, out of the blue at post #28 you start bashing E*!!!

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=92920

It would be funny, if it weren't so sad......

BTW - I counted 12 posts in the last WEEK in E* threads.....


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

cosmo_kramer said:


> Ah yes, I remember it well....
> 
> I was checking a thread for a D* friend (yes, we have our differences too) on SatGuys who was at work without internet access and I stumbled upon your claim that _"by mid-summer, the tide of HD will be well on the D* side."_ I'm sorry, but I just couldn't let that remark go without some sort of sarcastic comment.
> 
> ...


I know - if YOU did it it's NOT trolling. Of course not.

If the number of posts in E* is 12 (but that includes the 3 replying to your BS) in a year, that's far from trolling.

In the FIOS thread, I clearly from my first post said positive things about the PQ, but I did mention that I in fact looked into it and said that ALL (so did I also bash D*) providers have lilmitations (because the ALL DO). I said I couldn't get it since they limit subs to 6 boxes - I also let the poster know that the multi-room DVR could not support more than 1 HD set. I can't see that as bashing - I also posted some factual info from E* - I guess I didn't realize how touchy you E* fanboys are when you read that kind of info about your favorite company (written BY your favorite company BTW).

And, I started out today seeking info of which I know nothing of - I found that the listings in BOTH satguys and here for what lils E* had lit were incorrect, and was seeking to find out the ACCURATE info. I guess you are insecure - in knowing that the number pales in comparison to D*. Anyhow ta-ta.


----------



## cosmo_kramer (Mar 20, 2007)

It was 12 in the last WEEK, not year.....

Listen - I'm not an E* fanboy. I'm an E* sub, yes, but if I were a Yankee fan I would sure be right there with you to get YES. That's why my friend has D* (we disagree on baseball allegiances too  ).

I'm not on a lease so I can change at any time: D*, UVerse, FIOS. If any of those become more attractive to me, I'll switch. (Probably if NESN HD was available in my DMA). Right now, for me, E*'s content, hardware, and price are a fit for me.

It's just the need to take that FIOS thread and so many others so off topic is what's sad, that's all. I mean, I don't go into the D* forums asking when NGHD is going to be full-time.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

cosmo_kramer said:


> It was 12 in the last WEEK, not year.....
> 
> Listen - I'm not an E* fanboy. I'm an E* sub, yes, but if I were a Yankee fan I would sure be right there with you to get YES. That's why my friend has D* (we disagree on baseball allegiances too  ).
> 
> ...


12 in the past week - no additional in the past year besides that - that's the total point. I had a genuine question (whehter you choose to believe it or not), it got answered by harsh - I thanked him for the info, and found in his link 2 items that I wanted to know about (if I was fanning the flames I would have known without his help). But obviously because I asked questions as to why they were behind - the E* peeps say its trolling. that is what is sad to me Cosmo.

I have been in E* threads to discuss baseball (not E*), the other to read about their local coverage. And that ain't trolling in my book. I'm out of this place - don't worry.


----------



## cosmo_kramer (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, 23 posts in 7 threads since December, but who's counting....

I guess you'll never get it. If you saw a thread where an E* sub was incorrectly inflating figures on HD locals I can understand your need to correct that. I'm not disputing the numbers you have posted here or in some other threads. What I can't understand though is your need to go into several different threads on several different sites and ask a question that you already know the answer to. That's really sad.

It's a good thing Al Gore invented the "Ignore User" feature. Since I've found someone who adds no value to any threads I frequent, I think I'll use it...


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

Cosmo,

ScoBuck merely asked a question in a few threads. Not everyone has the ability to read every thread on SG or this board. I sure don't, and I was glad to happen upon his post. I, too, remain curious as to why E* has fallen behind on their alleged HD LIL rollout, too.

I'm on the alleged 'soon' list here in Austin.

But I suppose I could really just be a D* fanboy trolling here, too...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

FitzAusTex,

Unfortunately ScoBuck showed his true colors over on the other forum where he posted the exact same thread... but responded with more D* rah-rah blasting Dish for not having as much HD locals as DirecTV.

I'm the first to admit D* has more HD local markets right now than Dish. Eventually the playing field will level... but since I get my OTA crystal clear for free I'm not actually bothered by Dish only having 2 of my locals in HD... but again, I'll admit freely DirecTV having the lead in this area, as well as some of the sports offerings.

Dish has some other things better than DirecTV too... but I don't feel the need to go into DirecTV forums and post things like "Hey, where did your TNTHD go during the NFL season?" or "How do you like your 5 HD channels?" or any number of D* bashing that could be done.

I am happy with Dish... I recognize many other folks are happy with DirecTV.

I'll happily discuss differences and strengths vs weaknesses... but ScoBuck came here looking for a rise from folks when he posted in the manner he posted. And on the forum he was a little more obvious about his lack of actual care for Dish offerings and showed more clearly his focus was to call attention using sarcasm to Dish's lack of movement on HD locals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Enough folks. This is a forum for the discussion of HD on E* ... not each other.

Closed.


----------

